# Unrooting my X



## knoll (Oct 4, 2011)

I know their is a guide sticky'd, but it doesn't tell me anything other than what program to use. My question is do I need to SBF to an official build and get off the rom I am currently using, I am assuming so. I just want to be sure before doing anything.

Thanks


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

If you're on a custom rom and you need to unroot, you should sbf. The sbf process will leave you unrooted and stock. Just be aware that if you want to reroot at any point you should not take the .621 OTA as it is currently unrootable

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## knoll (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, less steps the better.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

If your only intention is to remove root access you can just use ota rootkeeper and select the temporary unroot option.


----------

